# libreoffice dumps core after upgrade to 4.0.1



## lbol (Mar 11, 2013)

After upgrading libreoffice to 4.0.1 it dumps core with a segmentation fault 


```
GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "i386-marcel-freebsd"...(no debugging symbols found)...
Core was generated by `soffice.bin'.
Program terminated with signal 11, Segmentation fault.
... snip ...
#0  0x2e7e7280 in XFree@plt ()
   from /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/libvclplug_genlo.so
[New Thread 2dc04c00 (LWP 100365/soffice.bin)]
[New Thread 2dc04300 (LWP 100258/soffice.bin)]
```


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 11, 2013)

Keep an eye on freebsd-office ML. 

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-office/2013-March/001874.html.


----------



## Understudy (Mar 14, 2013)

I have the same issue. 


```
[bhorne@Shibari:~, 11:51 PM, Wed Mar 13]>gdb soffice.bin
GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "i386-marcel-freebsd"...soffice.bin: No such file or directory.

(gdb) core soffice.bin.core
Core was generated by `soffice.bin'.
Program terminated with signal 11, Segmentation fault.
#0  0x2e9de280 in ?? ()
(gdb)
```

I just did another portupgrade but that has not changed anything. I have sent an email to the maintainer. 

Sincerely,

Brendhan


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 16, 2013)

PR added to GNATS for follow-up, see ports/176967 to check status.


----------



## Understudy (Mar 18, 2013)

As a horrible work around. I have libreoffice 3.5 installed with wine. It works but I would not consider it a solution.

Sincerely,

Brendhan


----------



## tiny (Mar 21, 2013)

Mine has been broken for a while too. Today I ran an update and a new version of LibreOffice appears, but it is marked broken when I try to build it. So it appears it is being addressed and with any luck will be fixed soon.


----------



## Understudy (Mar 22, 2013)

Here is the problem report I filed. 

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=176967

If you are having a similar problem please file a follow up. Give them the information that would be helpful. 

Sincerely,

Brendhan


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 23, 2013)

Finally, I solved this issue just by modifying Makefile to build with debug symbols (enabled DEBUG option) as following:

```
.if ${PORT_OPTIONS:MDEBUG}
#IGNORE=                known as broken
CONFIGURE_ARGS+=        --enable-debug \
#                       --enable-dbgutil \
#                       --enable-verbose \
#                       --enable-crashdump
.else
```

Builded with Clang on FreeBSD-9.1/i386. I detect LO still running after close it, so is necessary kill(1) process ossplash --writer to free memory.

```
[CMD="%"]ps x | grep libreoffice[/CMD]
58379 v0  I    0:00,84 /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/oosplash --writer
58390 v0  S    0:08,22 /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin --writer 
58393  0  S+   0:00,00 grep libreoffice
```

**EDIT**

I added my configuration options:

```
===> The following configuration options are available for libreoffice-4.0.1_1:
     CUPS=on: CUPS printing system support
     DEBUG=on: Install debug symbols
     GNOME=off: GNOME desktop environment support
     GTK2=off: GTK+ 2 GUI toolkit support
     GTK3=off: GTK+ 3 GUI toolkit support
     JAVA=off: Add java support (XML Filters, macros)
     KDE4=off: KDE 4 desktop environment support
     MERGELIBS=off: Enable linking of big merged library
     MMEDIA=on: Enable multimedia backend for impress
     PGSQL=off: Build with PostgreSQL-SDBC driver
     SDK=off: Build with SDK
     SYSTRAY=off: Enable systemtray quickstarter
     TEST=off: Run all regression tests
     WEBDAV=off: Enable webdav protocol
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

PS. Delete old settings folder, just run `% rm -R .config/libreoffice` to reset the user profile.


----------



## pacija (Mar 24, 2013)

After reading this, I just navigated to editors/libreoffice, invoked config dialogue by [cmd=]sudo make config[/cmd], turned MERGELIBS option off, and after that libreoffice recompiled fine while updating poppler and all the ports that depend on it, as instructed in UPDATING:


```
portmaster -r poppler-0
```


----------



## free-and-bsd (Sep 2, 2013)

I have version 4.0.1_1 installed, built it after having upgraded the ports tree. It runs fine, no core dumps, only this error still remains: soffice.bin is still running after exiting (File -> Exit LibreOffice) the libreoffice window.


----------



## cpm@ (Sep 2, 2013)

free-and-bsd said:
			
		

> I have version 4.0.1_1 installed, built it after having upgraded the ports tree. It runs fine, no core dumps, only this error still remains: soffice.bin is still running after exiting (File -> Exit LibreOffice) the libreoffice window.



A couple of things to keep in mind:

To fix the running process that remains after exit, see this thread. Also, you have already in the ports collection the libreoffice-4.0.5 version.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Nov 30, 2013)

@cpm , this didn't work at the time I read your response, but now it seems to have been fixed both in ports and packages. I'm adding this just to close the question.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 1, 2013)

free-and-bsd said:
			
		

> @cpm , this didn't work at the time I read your response, but now it seems to have been fixed both in ports and packages. I'm adding this just to close the question.


Yes, since the problem was fixed this PR could also be closed


----------

